# Eye Shapes - What do you have?



## Pancua (Jan 26, 2012)

Someone else asked this in their post but I didnt want to hijack their thread so I made this one!

It never dawned on me to look at my eye shape before so I googled it and came up with this:





Looking at the examples above, I think mine are the protruding/prominent ones. 









Do I have the right of it? I'd love to see other shapes "in the flesh" as you will so I can get a better understanding.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I have wide, almond, deep set eyes! LOL! Here's an up close pic from my wedding day!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine are almond/Asian shaped but with age they're becoming hooded. This is me when I was 17, I miss that face (no wrinkles, no sags, no fat).


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 26, 2012)

Zadi were you perhaps a model when you were younger? b/c your pic looks modelesque!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you. I really didn't model but I did a few local commercials and some local fashion modeling through a local pageant but that was it. All "wannabe" stuff. lol

I love your wedding picture. You have fantastic cheeks and eyes.


----------



## Karren (Jan 26, 2012)

I really can't tell!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I have more almond shaped eyes than asian.  My eyes aren't really that angled.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 26, 2012)

Pancua, when I think of prominent or protruding, I think of a young Susan Sarandon's eyes.

So I don't think this is you.

Your eye remind me of mine - a bit round, and turned up at outer corners, which is quite noticeable when you/I smile.

Ever been called "smilin' eyes?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pancua, when I think of prominent or protruding, I think of a young Susan Sarandon's eyes.
> 
> ...



Yes, my BF calls me that all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmm .. I think mine are deep set.


----------



## MeaghanLiz (Jan 26, 2012)

I have Fat lid more so than hooded. DD: I don't think you can tell so well with my horrible webcam and distracting zit haha.


----------



## itsmelets (Jan 26, 2012)

i think im almond


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my BF calls me that all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I hate technology - I can't upload photos!

If you go to Dragonfly does a makeover on Darla, on the FOTD forum, you'll see my smilin eyes (wearing a blue shirt).


----------



## Eve Grenon (Jan 26, 2012)

My hubby says I have asian eyes...but I am not asian. What do you think gals?


----------



## Pancua (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eve Grenon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My hubby says I have asian eyes...but I am not asian. What do you think gals?



Your profile pic is too small for me to really tell. Could you post a bigger version?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eve Grenon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My hubby says I have asian eyes...but I am not asian. What do you think gals?



It's not unheard of, I know a couple of ppl who have 0 asian in them but have asian eyes


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eve Grenon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My hubby says I have asian eyes...but I am not asian. What do you think gals?


You have almond shaped eyes but not Asian eyes. Asian eyes the outside part is tilted upwards while with almond eyes it's not.



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Your profile pic is too small for me to really tell. Could you post a bigger version?


Click the profile image.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It'll go to her profile page where the image is larger.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Click the profile image.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It'll go to her profile page where the image is larger.


 I didn't even think of that!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 27, 2012)

Goss is awesome lol.


----------



## PiggyDog (Jan 27, 2012)

Pretty sure Mine are Almond


----------



## Maruschke (Jul 25, 2012)

*I think I have hooded eyes, what do you ladies think?*


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Always been told I have almond eyes. I suppose I do after seeing that chart.



> Originally Posted by *Maruschke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I think I have hooded eyes, what do you ladies think?*


 Yes, I'd also say you have hooded eyes. You remind me so much of Kirsten Dunst.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have eyes. two of them!

Idk, I'm just going to post pictures and let you guys tell me. I am so bad at this stuff!









That's me with the big bro on top (check out my grey hairs!)

and me, looking like a goofball on the bottom. That is my "stop taking my picture because I have to pee and the dog is drooling on my feet" face.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Maruschke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I think I have hooded eyes, what do you ladies think?*


 I would kill for your cheekbones. Alas, I have none.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Maruschke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I think I have hooded eyes, what do you ladies think?*


I couldn't tell you, I got distracted by the adorable baby! her face in that last picture is PRICELESS, like "yeah, wanna mess? do ya?"


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I have almond/asian eyes. Its hard to know how to do my eye shadow so I keep it simple or use none.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have down turned , close set eyes.. boo


----------



## Laebeth (Aug 1, 2012)

I have almond-hooded eyes.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh my, this can be so confusing... the video was a little helpful though!

I think mine are almond, a little bit close set and a little prominent.. what do you girls think? This will come in handy when searching eye makeup tutorials  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine are definitely almond! (avatar pic)


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 1, 2012)

Am I the only one who is totally perplexed? I think I have deep set eyes? Maybe?

Idk! Things like this make me feel like such a bad female. I'm like "Jeez, why don't you know your eye shape Molly?" lol


----------



## Laebeth (Aug 1, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I the only one who is totally perplexed? I think I have deep set eyes? Maybe?

Idk! Things like this make me feel like such a bad female. I'm like "Jeez, why don't you know your eye shape Molly?" lol

 

That's how I feel about my face shape and skin type.  Most of the time you usually just don't fit perfectly into any type.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Laebeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's how I feel about my face shape and skin type.  Most of the time you usually just don't fit perfectly into any type.


I am a wide-eyed pumpkin head. That's a type, right?

As for skin type. right now I am "red like lobster" soon to be "tan-ish"


----------



## AnatomyMUA (Aug 2, 2012)

In my opinion, it looks like you have more deepset eyes, that hooded eyes. From the pictures, your browbone looks pretty flush against the plane of your face, but your eye sockets look set further back. But that is just my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You and your family are gorgeous!


----------



## PaleOleander (Aug 2, 2012)

I have non-hooded, close set eyes. They're definitely deep-set, but they also seem to protrude somewhat from where they're seated? Is that possible? lol


----------



## dyscea (Aug 2, 2012)

Ah!  Genius topic for real time opinions.  I got places to go this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So what do you guys think my eye shape is?  I'm thinking almond/asian.  Just asian?  Any other attributes?  I hope I'm not too close to the camera giving me a fish bowl effect.





I, too, would like to start experimenting with dramatic eye makeup.  But some of them are just BAD (haha).  Or even experimenting with _changing _the shape of my eyes, but I'd like to know what shape my eyes are first.

Thanks in advance!  (I'd help some of the other gals in here, but I'm starting to get confused &gt;_&lt; )


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 3, 2012)

I watched the Goss video (so informative I LOVE him! I love how his videos are so to-the-point!) and I think I just have standard eyes! LOL When my eyes are open you can see a bit of lid all the way across, but not a ton like deepset eyes (Lauren Clark has some of the most gorgeous deepset eyes I've ever seen!) and they're neither wideset nor close set - although they may lean a little closer to wideset, in part perhaps only visually because I usually wing out my eyeliner which makes them look wider set too.


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 3, 2012)

Agreed, Goss is AWESOME. I still can't figure mine out. I was staring at myself in the mirror for a while before going "I still don't know!" I think mine are deep set? You can see a lot of my brow bone.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who is totally perplexed? I think I have deep set eyes? Maybe?
> 
> Idk! Things like this make me feel like such a bad female. I'm like "Jeez, why don't you know your eye shape Molly?" lol


Me too! I've been wondering for years about my eye shape so I could better apply eye shadow. Anyone want to tell me what mine are? I am fairly certain they are deep-set, but would mine classify as hooded as well? You can only see my eyelids near the inner corner of my eye, although it's worse on one side than the other. When I raise my eyebrows up you can see my lids...

I never know how to apply shadow (although I do give a valiant effort at times), and when I've had my makeup done at a makeup counter, I feel like it always looks weird/harsh. I think I have an abnormally large span of skin between my crease and my brow, which means I have to carry my crease shadow up into that expanse. My old standby is Sin on the inside and Toasted on the outsides of my eyes (Urban Decay Naked Palette), but I get tired of the same look every day. Suggestions?

(click the pics to see closer)


----------



## MollyC2153 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! I've been wondering for years about my eye shape so I could better apply eye shadow. Anyone want to tell me what mine are? I am fairly certain they are deep-set, but would mine classify as hooded as well? You can only see my eyelids near the inner corner of my eye, although it's worse on one side than the other. When I raise my eyebrows up you can see my lids...
> ...


 I think your analysis sounds right, but I suck at this stuff. Mine kind of look like yours, but lets hooded. Regardless, you're super pretty!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think your analysis sounds right, but I suck at this stuff. Mine kind of look like yours, but lets hooded. Regardless, you're super pretty!


Aw, you're sweet, thanks. I don't think your eyes are hooded at all, but maybe deep-set. Definitely pretty shape, and I bet you could do lots of shadow looks!


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 3, 2012)

I watched that whole video and I'm still confused lol. I think my eyes are slightly hooded and downturned. I tend to do that trick he said where you stop a little before your eye turns downward and draw a line going up....that's why I almost always have a cat eye because I look sad if I don't. That or I apply dark shadow into my crease to try and give the illusion of depth since I have a very flat area from my crease to brow bone. Not very much of my lids are visible unless I lift my eyebrows a little



 



 

 



What do you ladies think?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I watched that whole video and I'm still confused lol. I think my eyes are slightly hooded and downturned. I tend to do that trick he said where you stop a little before your eye turns downward and draw a line going up....that's why I almost always have a cat eye because I look sad if I don't. That or I apply dark shadow into my crease to try and give the illusion of depth since I have a very flat area from my crease to brow bone. Not very much of my lids are visible unless I lift my eyebrows a little
> 
> ...


 I think your eyes are not as hooded as mine, but if mine are hooded, I would say yours are a little hooded. I also have a lot of area between crease and brow. I love all your different looks. What kind of mascara do you use? Your lashes are awesome!


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Aug 4, 2012)

That's why I always do a cat eye too!



Even everyday at work I do a subtle cat eye with brown pencil!

By the way, I sooo wish I had green eyes!!!!!







> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I watched that whole video and I'm still confused lol. I think my eyes are slightly hooded and downturned. I tend to do that trick he said where you stop a little before your eye turns downward and draw a line going up....that's why I almost always have a cat eye because I look sad if I don't. That or I apply dark shadow into my crease to try and give the illusion of depth since I have a very flat area from my crease to brow bone. Not very much of my lids are visible unless I lift my eyebrows a little
> 
> ...


----------



## spasalondeal (Aug 4, 2012)

mine deep set eyes.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 4, 2012)

> I watched that whole video and I'm still confused lol. I think my eyes are slightly hooded and downturned. I tend to do that trick he said where you stop a little before your eye turns downward and draw a line going up....that's why I almost always have a cat eye because I look sad if I don't. That or I apply dark shadow into my crease to try and give the illusion of depth since I have a very flat area from my crease to brow bone. Not very much of my lids are visible unless I lift my eyebrows a little
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 U and I have similar eyes but mine are also Asian, so small. Yours are bigger. I do a cat eye every day, but still havent mastered it. I always feel I could have done a better job with it.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think your eyes are not as hooded as mine, but if mine are hooded, I would say yours are a little hooded. I also have a lot of area between crease and brow. I love all your different looks. What kind of mascara do you use? Your lashes are awesome!


 Thank you!!! I think my eyes are a bit more hooded in real life than the way they look in pictures. I have a habit of lifting up my eyebrows the minute a camera comes near me because my makeup photographs better haha. And my mascara is L'oreal voluminous carbon black...I adore it 







> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's why I always do a cat eye too!
> 
> ...


 Thanks! Growing up I always wanted blue eyes, but I've grown to like the green over time. In the first two pictures you can see how flat and droopy my eyes look when I just wear mascara alone compares to when I apply makeup to help visually lift the area. I honestly never even noticed how often I do it until I watched that video...cat eyes are just so darn flattering on everyone 







> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> U and I have similar eyes but mine are also Asian, so small. Yours are bigger. I do a cat eye every day, but still havent mastered it. I always feel I could have done a better job with it.


 I'm the same way....I always find some flaw in my application no matter how hard I practice lol


----------



## dayisp (Aug 4, 2012)

I think i have wide set eyes. take a look =D


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm leaning towards almond for me. I'm horrible at telling these things, though!

Here is a pic I took for my blog:


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm leaning towards almond for me. I'm horrible at telling these things, though!
> 
> Here is a pic I took for my blog:


 Your lashes are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your lashes are GORGEOUS!!


 Aww, thank you! 





I have to thank someone in my gene pool, because my Mom and Dad both have really thin, sparse lashes! It is a mystery... haha


----------



## Tyari (Aug 5, 2012)

I have almond shaped hooded eyes. Boo! (to the hooded eye part)


----------



## divadoll (Aug 6, 2012)

> I'm leaning towards almond for me. I'm horrible at telling these things, though! Here is a pic I took for my blog:


 Those lashes are real? Wow! I'd kill for lashes like that.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Aug 6, 2012)

Yup! Thanks divadoll.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thick, black eyelashes are on of the things I was blessed with! Now if only my skin would cooperate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smashinbeauty (Aug 6, 2012)

I have round downturned eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maruschke (Aug 6, 2012)

I would rather say you have prominent eyes. you have gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Maruschke (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dayisp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think i have wide set eyes. take a look =D


 I would rather say that you have prominent eyes. you have gorgeous eyes I would kill for eyes like yours


----------



## banapple (Aug 8, 2012)

lol my eyes do not apply to any description in the photo. The Asian eyes is too generalized!


----------



## MrsChaconhis1 (Aug 8, 2012)

II would say I have almond eyes


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsChaconhis1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> II would say I have almond eyes


I think you have a great example of prominent eyes, too. Totally jealous -- your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## CoverGirl (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure, but it's interesting seeing the different shapes. I want to know what mine are!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 10, 2012)

Post a pic...



> Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but it's interesting seeing the different shapes. I want to know what mine are!


----------



## CookieIsMine (Aug 13, 2012)

My eyes are almond and hooded. I really like my eyes, but sometimes its difficult for my eyes to stand out at all, because my eyelids are covered, and I also wear glasses.


----------



## corvettekrista (Aug 14, 2012)

I have so much trouble with eye make up. About all I can wear before adding twenty years to my face is a bit of eyeliner starting above my pupil and extending out, and a little highlighter. Well, I am 43, but I try to look around 25, lol. I wear mascara on the top lashes only as well. 

What is my eye shape, and any tips for wearing eye makeup?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have so much trouble with eye make up. About all I can wear before adding twenty years to my face is a bit of eyeliner starting above my pupil and extending out, and a little highlighter. Well, I am 43, but I try to look around 25, lol. I wear mascara on the top lashes only as well.
> 
> What is my eye shape, and any tips for wearing eye makeup?


You look great! I wouldn't have guessed 40's! I think you are like me, with hooded eyes. I read somewhere once that the older you get, the less color you should wear. Your neutral makeup and your good genes combine to make you look 30 at most! You're doing it right as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## hippiemama76 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have deep set and close set eyes.  Even though I hate that they are so close together, I do think my eyes are my best feature.  I like them being deep set because I feel like I have a lot of real estate to work with!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy Tobacco (Aug 27, 2012)

I think you have prominent,  wide set, almond shaped eyes and they are beautiful.  I wish I had them.


----------



## AleCarlos (Aug 31, 2012)

I think I have Almond eyes. but not so sure


----------



## AleCarlos (Aug 31, 2012)

I think I have almond eyes. but I'm not so sure


----------



## AleCarlos (Sep 1, 2012)

sorry this got posted twice! it was a mistake


----------



## stjohnx3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what eye shape they think I am? I was thinking either deep set or prominent but I really can't tell.

Sorry for the horrible quality - this is from just now (no makeup and haven't done my eyebrows eek!) with my webcam. I have a lazy eye so taking this was difficult! Apparently every real picture I have of myself, like my avatar, is taken from the side... odd.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stjohnx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd say you have slightly prominent eyes. They are beautifully downturned. I bet you can pull off some beautiful shadow looks!


----------



## stjohnx3 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd say you have slightly prominent eyes. They are beautifully downturned. I bet you can pull off some beautiful shadow looks!


 Thank you! I love playing with eyeshadows with them and I'm really hoping to learn some new tricks!


----------



## studiomakeup (Sep 4, 2012)

Your eyes are nowhere near protruding, they are round. 

When you see someone with protruding eyes it looks as if their eyes will pop out of their head if you slap them on the back. In profile the lid will protrude much more than the brow area.


----------



## studiomakeup (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have so much trouble with eye make up. About all I can wear before adding twenty years to my face is a bit of eyeliner starting above my pupil and extending out, and a little highlighter. Well, I am 43, but I try to look around 25, lol. I wear mascara on the top lashes only as well.
> 
> What is my eye shape, and any tips for wearing eye makeup?


 As you have a hooded eye the best thing to do is false lashes, singles or demi's it will really open up the eye area with out it looking like a lot of makeup, and our lashes thin out as we age so they help with the youthful look you are going for. Be careful with the light as light will make areas look as if they are protruding more.

Your camera right brow ( your left ) arches too soon on the underneath side it should arch somewhere between the outside of your iris to the out side corner of the eye, when they arch too soon it makes the eye appear sad or droopy.


----------



## studiomakeup (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stjohnx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have a large round eye they are not even close to being deep set, a deep set eye you would never see any of your lash line it would be hidden.


----------



## studiomakeup (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! I've been wondering for years about my eye shape so I could better apply eye shadow. Anyone want to tell me what mine are? I am fairly certain they are deep-set, but would mine classify as hooded as well? You can only see my eyelids near the inner corner of my eye, although it's worse on one side than the other. When I raise my eyebrows up you can see my lids...
> ...


 Your eyes are deep set and the best colors to use are neutrals a taupe starting at the socket line and fading before you get to the brow area. For your eye the best way to dress it up is a false lash perhaps some individuals or a subtle strip.

You have great eyes however your camera left brow ( your right ) starts too far out and both brows should start a little closer in. Measure the width of one eye you should have this distance between your eyes, if you have less then they are close set equal distance they are evenly spaced and greater than they are wide set. After you measure the distance use a makeup pencil line up the out side corner of the nose and the inside corner of the eye this will tell you where the brows should start and if they are close set it should only be a hair to two outside that line.


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks StudioMakeup. I know I've arched them too much. I sometimes feel like they're little caterpillars and tend to over-wax up there. I'll try to ease back into letting the arch start later. I've never done false lashes, do they damage the eye area at all?


----------



## MyriadVoices (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *studiomakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your eyes are deep set and the best colors to use are neutrals a taupe starting at the socket line and fading before you get to the brow area. For your eye the best way to dress it up is a false lash perhaps some individuals or a subtle strip.
> 
> You have great eyes however your camera left brow ( your right ) starts too far out and both brows should start a little closer in. Measure the width of one eye you should have this distance between your eyes, if you have less then they are close set equal distance they are evenly spaced and greater than they are wide set. After you measure the distance use a makeup pencil line up the out side corner of the nose and the inside corner of the eye this will tell you where the brows should start and if they are close set it should only be a hair to two outside that line.


Thanks for your advice! I have started using eyebrow shadow/wax/pencil to fill out my brows more regularly. I am not wearing any in the pictures I included, but I generally do it if I have time or am going to be somewhere that I feel I must especially look professional or nice. My brows used to be fuller, but about 15 years ago I plucked them too thin, and they didn't grow back! Bummer! They've always been that far apart and naturally arched, though. I really notice a difference when I use brow pencil or something to fill in and extend that inner part.

Thanks again for the feedback!


----------



## stjohnx3 (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *studiomakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have a large round eye they are not even close to being deep set, a deep set eye you would never see any of your lash line it would be hidden.


 Thank you for the clarification! As you can tell I was a little confused but now I understand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## studiomakeup (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks StudioMakeup. I know I've arched them too much. I sometimes feel like they're little caterpillars and tend to over-wax up there. I'll try to ease back into letting the arch start later. I've never done false lashes, do they damage the eye area at all?


 Any time I love eye brows!!!! I really think the fullness of your eyebrows is beautiful never let them get too thin.

Beautiful brows make a more beautiful America.


----------



## sachi (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not sure if Almond. Just woke up (in this shot) by the way so my eyes are like that. hehehe. What do you think?


----------



## studiomakeup (Sep 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sachi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you get a better photo in some light I'll tell you.


----------



## Chardonnay90s (Oct 14, 2012)

I think my shape is more cat-like and maybe a lili wide-set but idk u guys tell me


----------



## kerasaki (Oct 15, 2012)

According to the picture, my eyes are almond shaped, and according to the video, they're standard shaped. I think so, anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 15, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *banapple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

lol my eyes do not apply to any description in the photo. The Asian eyes is too generalized! 

 

I agree! I'd say my eyes are almond shaped, but I definitely don't have the huge creases that are in the pic - I have teensy little creases that's completely hooded 9 days out of 10. Once in a while they'll decide to peek out, but it'll always be one or the other so I look slightly unhinged on those days. A few of my cousins have no crease at all, while others have really big eyes and creases.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow I really don't know how to feel about the "Asian eyes" thing. Of course all Asians have the same eyes so we should lump them all together. That's a great idea.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow I really don't know how to feel about the "Asian eyes" thing. Of course all Asians have the same eyes so we should lump them all together. That's a great idea.


 I've actually had people tell me I don't look like a full Asian because my eyes aren't slanted upwards. Just.. wow. Some people just don't think before they open their mouths.


----------



## studiomakeup (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Chardonnay90s* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have large eyes (my favorite to work on) I don't know about a cat shape , my cat is ugly and you don't look like her! 

If you keep the liner darker at the outside corner and lighten up on the amount at the inside on the lower lash line you eye makeup will look more polished and your eyes will pop!

Your liner on the top looks great.


----------



## studiomakeup (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! I'd say my eyes are almond shaped, but I definitely don't have the huge creases that are in the pic - I have teensy little creases that's completely hooded 9 days out of 10. Once in a while they'll decide to peek out, but it'll always be one or the other so I look slightly unhinged on those days. A few of my cousins have no crease at all, while others have really big eyes and creases.


 I have worked on so many asian women and they don't all look alike nor do their eyes.


----------



## Gwynnne (Feb 27, 2013)

I think I have almond eyes?


----------



## Yukiko (Feb 27, 2013)

I _*think*_ I have the turned down/droopy eyes with a mixture of hooded, and I hate it. :/...


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 27, 2013)

I have very almond-shaped eyes. It's always been one of my defining characteristics. They're small though, which I dislike, especially since I've got a big nose.

My younger sister has the biggest eyes, and it's really funny because when she smiles they become very Asian-like...so she says that's when she looks Asian! (She is part Chinese, so there's a reason she says it -- she's not saying it to be racist, mean or anything else).


----------



## katlyne (Feb 27, 2013)

I have normal eyes. lol. except for the fact that since I have astigmatism in my left eye, its more oblong than my normal right eye. lol. but my winged liner always looks exceptional on my left eye. my right eye drags a little. lol. however, my super lovely friend, Mary, has prominant eyes, no doubt about it.


----------



## blondeomama (Mar 25, 2013)

Deep set almond eyes?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 15, 2013)

Mine are a combination of deep set, slightly down-turned (makes me look so sad when I'm not smiling! lol seriously! I have complete strangers come up to me all the time when I'm not smiling, but still happy and they say: Smile! It's not so bad!) and mine are slightly close together.


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have hooded eyes! BOOO!!!


----------



## Akilahmac (Apr 26, 2013)

No, you have a Deep-Set Eye


----------



## Akilahmac (Apr 26, 2013)

Yours look a Protruding/Prominent Eye.


----------



## Akilahmac (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have hooded eyes! BOOO!!!


 Yours look a Protruding/Prominent Eye.


----------



## pollyrice (Apr 28, 2013)

Can anyone tell me my eye shape? I'm wearing zero makeup (obviously haha). I find my eyelids very annoying, they don't look the same and it's hard to do the eyeliner, cause if I apply it the same, it looks wonky cause my eyes are wonky... Doing cat eyes is also really hard since my one eyelid seems "bigger" or fatter, and the wing then drags downwards.


----------



## Moonittude (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my, this can be so confusing... the video was a little helpful though!
> 
> I think mine are almond, a little bit close set and a little prominent.. what do you girls think? This will come in handy when searching eye makeup tutorials  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Your eyes are really similar to mine, except that mine are green. Your estimation is the same as mine. But, I think when one has big eyes, as we both do, they look closer together than they would, if they were smaller.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your eyes are really similar to mine, except that mine are green. Your estimation is the same as mine. But, I think when one has big eyes, as we both do, they look closer together than they would, if they were smaller.


 You're so lucky... I wish my eyes were green!





I've never noticed what you say about big eyes looking closer together, but I have noticed that when someone's eyes are wide set they look bigger than they really are (an optical illusion maybe?)!


----------



## mogs (May 2, 2013)

Does anyone know what I have? Excuse my no makeup lying in bed taking selfies with my iPad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mogs (May 2, 2013)

I'm confused because I thought I was deep set but looks a bit hooded and that video says you can't be both?


----------



## Hellocat4 (May 2, 2013)

> Mine are a combination of deep set, slightly down-turned (makes me look so sad when I'm not smiling! lol seriously! I have complete strangers come up to me all the time when I'm not smiling, but still happy and they say: Smile! It's not so bad!) and mine are slightly close together.


 How annoying! That is just like me. Mine turn down, so I appear sad as well. My 6-yr old has the same sad eyes, but they look slightly more sad because they're blueish. I used to have people make comments abt how depressed I looked yrs ago, but not anymore. Probably because I'm older, I guess. When I was working and in college, I used to get them all the time- "smile!" Or a personal pet peeve of mine: "are we having fun yet"?


----------



## mogs (May 2, 2013)

http://www5.snapfish.com.au/snapfishau/thu.../otsi=SALBlink/ Some more pics


----------



## mogs (May 2, 2013)




----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How annoying! That is just like me. Mine turn down, so I appear sad as well. My 6-yr old has the same sad eyes, but they look slightly more sad because they're blueish. I used to have people make comments abt how depressed I looked yrs ago, but not anymore. Probably because I'm older, I guess. When I was working and in college, I used to get them all the time- "smile!" Or a personal pet peeve of mine: "are we having fun yet"?


OMG YES. That one too lol I've learned to just constantly look amused no matter what because then I don't look sad


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 14, 2013)

So anyone want to tell me what eye shape I have? I only know how to put eye shadow on my lids and would like to learn the right method that looks good on me.

Btw, I'm an art student in college.


----------



## sarah1820 (May 16, 2013)

i have classic hooded eyes -.- I hate them on myself


----------



## lioness90 (May 16, 2013)

I have normal/almond eyes

Randoms about my eyes: My eyes are all kinds of messed up - I have astigmatism and lazy eye (doesn't show up in some photos). My lashes on my right eye are shorter than the lashes on my left eye (this makes applying mascara a pain in the butt - so I skip it sometimes). I guess we all have things we hate about ourselves but those things make us unique.


----------

